
Finding New Employees, via Social Networks - zeedotme
http://www.nytimes.com/2009/05/31/jobs/31recruit.html?partner=rss&emc=rss#
======
Shamiq
Won't let me view the article.

~~~
vaksel
<http://tinypaste.com/9f701>

~~~
Shamiq
thanks

